# husky electrician tool bag



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

So you ask about a bag then do not provide a pic or a link...:blink:


I have a red husky bag I carry all my crap in everyday. It has held up well and I am happy with it.

I also want to point out that I use a commercial electric pouch and I actually like it more than the klein leather one I left on top of my service body bed late one night.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> So you ask about a bag then do not provide a pic or a link...:blink:
> 
> I have a red husky bag I carry all my crap in everyday. It has held up well and I am happy with it.


How do you provide links I'm not sure how to


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with a guy that had one of those bags. Seemed solid enough.

30 bucks ain't bad, either.


----------



## HolyCrapItsFunk (Jan 21, 2011)

I know a guy with one. Loves it because the design keeps keeps it from becoming full of hardware. Like my klien bag !


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

It sucks! buy a veto:thumbup:

The carry strap will eventually rip off, the bag changes shape when you load it up, and the pockets suck,

I've got one if you want it :whistling2:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have that bag. Seems to be holding up well after 6 months. 

Tom


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the same bag jwjrw posted. It's a good starter bag although when I bought mine I wish I would have seen this one first. http://http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Tool-Storage-Tool-Storage-Workstations/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbtt3/R-202018002/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

As far as a Veto goes. I would love to have one, but as my tool collection grows and my wage as a helper goes up, I'll look into getting one.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

I just use my Gatorback belt as a tool bag. It has handles and everything. I still have a toolbox, of course, but I can carry the tools I need for most jobs in the belt with ease.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> I just use my Gatorback belt as a tool bag. It has handles and everything. I still have a toolbox, of course, but I can carry the tools I need for most jobs in the belt with ease.


I actually wear my gatorback...best toolbelt I've ever had. So comfortable.


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I actually wear my gatorback...best toolbelt I've ever had. So comfortable.


I wear it, too, once I start working. I carry it around as my tool bag between my bike and the van, and between the van and the job.

Once I get to the actual job, that belt (and totally uncool suspenders) is on until it's quitting time. 

That said, I like my Gatorback because of the comfort, but the hammer loop constantly hits me in the back of the leg, and it has already blown a rivet (On a 157lb man wearing a large size belt, that is total bull****) and the tape falls off every time I put it on or take it off.

Don't get me wrong, it's the only tool belt that holds everything I need and doesn't break my back, but there are some improvements to be made.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

littlehulkster said:


> I wear it, too, once I start working. I carry it around as my tool bag between my bike and the van, and between the van and the job.
> 
> Once I get to the actual job, that belt (and totally uncool suspenders) is on until it's quitting time.
> 
> ...



My tools are sitting on the ground for a reason....:whistling2:I don't wear them......:no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Psyphren (Dec 31, 2010)

sparky87 said:


> How do you provide links I'm not sure how to


Copy and paste the address, from the web address on the top of the page.

http://www.google.com/m/search?q=husky+bag&site=images&ei=ezQ8TYjfF5S1lQfD0quXAw&ved=0CCEQ7AkwBQ#i=9


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why do you guys like the veto bags.. I picked one up and it was heavy - without 1 tool in it, and to top it off, it cost an arm and a leg. I dont get it. Is it a status symbol for electricians? because I sure dont see the payback for having one other than a hurt arm and an empty wallet.

~Matt


----------



## rma1998 (Jun 27, 2010)

sparky87 said:


> What do you guys think or does anyone own one? Saw it at home depot for 30.00


I bought one five years ago, worked great for all the stuff I didn't want in my pouch everyday but might need, it lasted for about three years and then the bottom finally gave way.... bought a new one and found out they redesigned it, and its a piece of .... I finally got a Kline toolbox instead.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Because Veto tool bags are built like a tank. I have close to a $1000 of tools in it, so $100 or so for a tool bag doesn't seem bad to me at all. As far as the weight, ya I wished it would weight less. I guess it's the cost of wanted a rugged tool bag that still looks good after a hard first year of work.

I tried the husky bag, bought 2 of the square style totes over the last year as they redesigned them between my purchases. Hated them both. Never held there shape, and would always tip over it the truck.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vest-Tech-Tool-...50?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2eae7edbfa
This is the best toolbelt I've ever owned. Wish I had one 15 years ago. I've tried everything under the sun,belts, bags, suspenders...etc. This badboy is the easiest thing on your back, the weight distribution is amazing, it almost feels like you have nothing on. And the one thing I love most, you can throw it on right over a jacket with ease and no bunching up. Definitely worth every cent, and the vest tech site, they sell for $250!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vest-Tech-Tool-...50?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2eae7edbfa
> This is the best toolbelt I've ever owned. Wish I had one 15 years ago. I've tried everything under the sun,belts, bags, suspenders...etc. This badboy is the easiest thing on your back, the weight distribution is amazing, it almost feels like you have nothing on. And the one thing I love most, you can throw it on right over a jacket with ease and no bunching up. Definitely worth every cent, and the vest tech site, they sell for $250!



That one is a lot less gay looking then the orange one I saw. :laughing: .......I still would not wear one. I set my pouch beside me and carry my knipex, a flat screwdriver, and strippers in my front pocket. Razor knife in back pocket. Seems like I use those tools the most. My body loves me for not wearing my pouch.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why do you guys like the veto bags.. I picked one up and it was heavy - without 1 tool in it, and to top it off, it cost an arm and a leg. I dont get it. Is it a status symbol for electricians? because I sure dont see the payback for having one other than a hurt arm and an empty wallet.
> 
> ~Matt


 They are heavy, I'll give you that, but they really are built like a tank. Mine weighs 34# fully loaded and with the shoulder strap it carries really well. 
As far as price goes, they are cheaper in the long run. I can go through two of the $50 bags in a years time, the Veto has a five year warranty, you do the math.

Some people can get by with tools from Wal-Mart, some people want quality tools that will last a long time, it's really no different than that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> They are heavy, I'll give you that, but they really are built like a tank. Mine weighs 34# fully loaded and with the shoulder strap it carries really well.
> As far as price goes, they are cheaper in the long run. I can go through two of the $50 bags in a years time, the Veto has a five year warranty, you do the math.
> 
> Some people can get by with tools from Wal-Mart, some people want quality tools that will last a long time, it's really no different than that.



If we were doing large projects and the van was far away I would buy one. We usually can park near by so I don't have to carry that much in my bag. Just the minimum. Handtools, hammer, testers, bosch 10.8, tape measure. Anything else I send the helper for.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> That one is a lot less gay looking then the orange one I saw. :laughing: .......I still would not wear one. I set my pouch beside me and carry my knipex, a flat screwdriver, and strippers in my front pocket. Razor knife in back pocket. Seems like I use those tools the most. My body loves me for not wearing my pouch.


Definitely not gay at all, I actually ended up getting another 6 of them for guys I work with because they loved it. I was the same way, hated pouches, killed my back after wearing em all day. Gave this a shot, and I swear to you, you don't feel the weight of your tools on your back or shoulders at all, its insane! I wear it all day, through break and lunch, with no issues.
If you are a pouch guy, and are looking for something different to save your back and shoulders, these are the way to go. You wont be disappointed in the least.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> Definitely not gay at all, I actually ended up getting another 6 of them for guys I work with because they loved it. I was the same way, hated pouches, killed my back after wearing em all day. Gave this a shot, and I swear to you, you don't feel the weight of your tools on your back or shoulders at all, its insane! I wear it all day, through break and lunch, with no issues.
> If you are a pouch guy, and are looking for something different to save your back and shoulders, these are the way to go. You wont be disappointed in the least.




I have to say I don't agree. IT'S GAY.......that is 100% for sure.....It however is much less gay than the orange one ......Still gay though. I would tease you endlessly......That said I am happy laying my pouch down near me. I really only use a few tools most of the time so it works for me.



I just realized you said you bought them for 6 other guys.......Were they the members of the YMCA bunch? You know the singers from the 1970's...I would of asked you why you hated me if you bought me one....:whistling2::laughing:


I am not gay....my vest just makes me look gay....:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Kill O Watt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vest-Tech-Tool-...50?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2eae7edbfa
> This is the best toolbelt I've ever owned. Wish I had one 15 years ago. I've tried everything under the sun,belts, bags, suspenders...etc. This badboy is the easiest thing on your back, the weight distribution is amazing, it almost feels like you have nothing on. And the one thing I love most, you can throw it on right over a jacket with ease and no bunching up. Definitely worth every cent, and the vest tech site, they sell for $250!


I thought about getting those, but I have a small frame so I'm not sure it would fit me right. So I purchased a cheap pair of suspenders and it's done wonders for my lower back.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I thought about getting those, but I have a small frame so I'm not sure it would fit me right. So I purchased a cheap pair of suspenders and it's done wonders for my lower back.



So your asian and gay? :jester::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> If we were doing large projects and the van was far away I would buy one. We usually can park near by so I don't have to carry that much in my bag. Just the minimum. Handtools, hammer, testers, bosch 10.8, tape measure. Anything else I send the helper for.


I need a helper!

Actually I didn't quite understand how some guys could get away with just a few tools in their pocket. I'd have to say that so far, commercial construction is some of the harshest in terms of what I've had to carry on my person. I had to keep an assortment of straps and couplings of various sizes, fasteners, plus I always had linemans, needelnose, 2 channellocks, banger, multidriver, knife, and volt detector, as a BASE, and would add/subtract as needed out of my bag. It was just that the jobs I was on had been so large, and the tasks could vary so quickly it wasn't practical to stop and go down 3 flights to the material, or out to the vehicle.

The guys that just carried kleins and a flathead were _constantly_ asking to borrow my or someone else's tools.

Now I find my pouch to go largely unused.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> So your asian and gay? :jester::laughing:



http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk275/misoanimant/***.jpg


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

Right. What's your obsession with gay things here bro? As for the other 6, they bought them. I didn't buy them for them, just did the transaction for them. Nothing gay about this vest at all, Hi-VIS orange, not my choice, but nonetheless,still not gay.
Maybe you being uncomfortable in your sexuality makes you feel this way? I dunno,
I'm not psychologist, I'm an electrician.
I suppose all the men who wear tactical vests in military and law enforcement are gay, or look gay too? Maybe they should carry their weapons in a bag along side of them when they're doing a sweep of an enemy camp, or raiding a crack hotel?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> Right. What's your obsession with gay things here bro? As for the other 6, they bought them. I didn't buy them for them, just did the transaction for them. Nothing gay about this vest at all, Hi-VIS orange, not my choice, but nonetheless,still not gay.
> Maybe you being uncomfortable in your sexuality makes you feel this way? I dunno,
> I'm not psychologist, I'm an electrician.
> I suppose all the men who wear tactical vests in military and law enforcement are gay, or look gay too? Maybe they should carry their weapons in a bag along side of them when they're doing a sweep of an enemy camp, or raiding a crack hotel?



A tool vest is not a tactical vest. It is a tool vest which is as gay as barney franks boyfriend...IMO. Which I am entitled to have......I would tease you until you stopped wearing it....I am glad it works for you. And I have nothing against gay people. I work for a few.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk275/misoanimant/***.jpg




That explains your sig line....balls deep in flavortown....:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> A tool vest is not a tactical vest. It is a tool vest which is as gay as barney franks boyfriend...IMO. Which I am entitled to have......I would tease you until you stopped wearing it....I am glad it works for you. And I have nothing against gay people. I work for a few.


Now I am all bummed out, looks like I will have to stop wearing my tool vest commando style.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> A tool vest is not a tactical vest. It is a tool vest which is as gay as barney franks boyfriend...IMO. Which I am entitled to have......I would tease you until you stopped wearing it....I am glad it works for you. And I have nothing against gay people. I work for a few.


Its an electricians tactical vest. And an opinion is absolutely your right to have, but there's a difference between opinion, being funny, and just being a ****. That's my opinion which I am also entitled to. As far as you teasing me, that wouldn't happen-my titanium stiletto would end that pretty quickly. And if that didn't work, I got a couple vest wearing co workers that would help out with the situation...


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Now I am all bummed out, looks like I will have to stop wearing my tool vest commando style.


No way! Wear it with rainbow pride!


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

Just for the record, I am in no way offended or mad about anything being said in this thread...lol.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The reason I would not wear the vest besides it looks gay is that I hate to feel restricted. I wear loose fitting short sleeves year round. It would bug me. And since I don't wear my tools on a belt my back does not hurt so I don't need one anyway. People who fit in here are not usually offended easily. 


Electrician's tactical vest.....not sure if I follow that one. :huh:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> Its an electricians tactical vest. And an opinion is absolutely your right to have, but there's a difference between opinion, being funny, and just being a ****. That's my opinion which I am also entitled to. As far as you teasing me, that wouldn't happen-my titanium stiletto would end that pretty quickly. And if that didn't work, I got a couple vest wearing co workers that would help out with the situation...



Rule one don't try to stick the boss ( if you were on my job you would be my employee  ) with a knife....he signs your paycheck...and it also is never a smart idea to bring a knife to a gun fight. The boss has a permit for ccw and carrys. As far as your vest wearing co horts I think my teasing would shame them to stop wearing them. Also we had several threads on these vests and most people said they were gay and would only be a good idea in a close environment like a vault or where you had limited space. And FYI...I usually come across as an a** because I sorta am one. But I really don't realize I am being that way. No offense I'm an OCD rat owner with issues but I know a gay looking vest when I see one.....:whistling2::jester::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> That explains your sig line....balls deep in flavortown....:laughing:


Wouldn't you know it, and it taste like general tso's chicken!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Wouldn't you know it, and it taste like general tso's chicken!




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Wouldn't you know it, and it taste like general tso's chicken!


LMAO :laughing::laughing:










Not sure I will ever eat General Tso's chicken again.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Rule one don't try to stick the boss ( if you were on my job you would be my employee  ) with a knife....he signs your paycheck...and it also is never a smart idea to bring a knife to a gun fight. The boss has a permit for ccw and carrys. As far as your vest wearing co horts I think my teasing would shame them to stop wearing them. Also we had several threads on these vests and most people said they were gay and would only be a good idea in a close environment like a vault or where you had limited space. And FYI...I usually come across as an a** because I sorta am one. But I really don't realize I am being that way. No offense I'm an OCD rat owner with issues but I know a gay looking vest when I see one.....:whistling2::jester::laughing:


Well, I will agree...you're an ass, and I am also my own boss, so no, I wouldn't be your emmployee, nor would you shame me or any of my guys to take off their vests, because you try to tease them. You'd get laughed off the job. 
2nd, I also have my concealed license, but when I said titanium stiletto, I was talking about a hammer, not a knife. Sorry to disappoint you there. And im sure you know a gay looking vest when you see one, you probably have a closet full of em....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> Well, I will agree...you're an ass, and I am also my own boss, so no, I wouldn't be your emmployee, nor would you shame me or any of my guys to take off their vests, because you try to tease them. You'd get laughed off the job.
> 2nd, I also have my concealed license, but when I said titanium stiletto, I was talking about a hammer, not a knife. Sorry to disappoint you there. And im sure you know a gay looking vest when you see one, you probably have a closet full of em....




6 guys on the same job wearing vests and working together.......Say it for me.....Y..:clap:...M..:clap:..C..:clap:.....A........YMCA.....:clap: :clap:

I got no problem with you thinking I'm an a**...or what you chose to wear to hold your tools.....I prefer not to wear my tools and hate feeling restricted so I wear a bigger shirt than I need.......


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I've quickly perused through this thread. I own the Vest Tech (Black) so I'm not as gay and I will say that it worked pretty well for me and I liked it a lot... 

UNTIL... One of the pockets ripped apart from my ***** just from normal use. The thing was less than a month old and my e-mails to the company went unanswered so I shelfed it and switched back to my tool pouch. 

My only issue with it is the lack of place to store material; staples, connectors etc without having to buy one of the attachments. It was nice to be on top of the 10' ladder in the middle of a heat surge and be able to have ice cold water at my disposal on the go without any bottles.

Every day on site though I heard a different joke, mostly parachute ones. There was even a bet amongst some of the guys on how long I would actually keep it around before I stopped wearing it. I won.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjrw;368818
I got no problem with you thinking I'm an a**...or what you chose to wear to hold your tools.....I prefer not to wear my tools and hate feeling restricted so I wear a bigger shirt than I need.......:)[/QUOTE said:


> Its ok to be jealous...A:clap:S:clap:S:clap:H:clap:O:clap:L:clap:E:clap: was that how it went?...:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Kill O Watt said:


> Its ok to be jealous...A:clap:S:clap:S:clap:H:clap:O:clap:L: was that how it went?...:laughing:



Something like that.:laughing:

Did you read this in post #42?...

Every day on site though I heard a different joke, mostly parachute ones. There was even a bet amongst some of the guys on how long I would actually keep it around before I stopped wearing it. I won...:whistling2:


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I've quickly perused through this thread. I own the Vest Tech (Black) so I'm not as gay and I will say that it worked pretty well for me and I liked it a lot...
> 
> UNTIL... One of the pockets ripped apart from my ***** just from normal use. The thing was less than a month old and my e-mails to the company went unanswered so I shelfed it and switched back to my tool pouch.
> 
> ...


No rips here. Had it for about 8 months now,and still going strong. The camel back is great in the summer. I get a lot of comments, but none about being gay like homeboy here,Mostly comments about waiting for me to pull out an uzi or carrying a bomb. Those are funny tho, alot of compliments and when I let someone try it out,they're usually asking for info on how and where to get one.


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Something like that.:laughing:
> 
> Did you read this in post #42?...
> 
> Every day on site though I heard a different joke, mostly parachute ones. There was even a bet amongst some of the guys on how long I would actually keep it around before I stopped wearing it. I won...:whistling2:


:laughing: I did. I get comments too, but nothing about gayness...lol


----------



## Kill O Watt (Dec 30, 2010)

I mean really, do I look gay? Come on now...


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple years ago I had the square husky bag worked great... But with my tool collection growing I upped to the bigger model that is more rectangular, the middle divider is no longer Velcro held and also has more pockets. Now bigger in size I can also fit my cordless m18 impact, drill, hackzall, & charger in it nicely. Works Great! When I get to the job it usually just stays in one place... On me I have a small tool pouch holding just a linemans, strippers, sd, pencil/sharpie and Tic-tester. And if splicing or devicing/fixturing i also wear a nail apron for wirenuts/wagoz & screws. Does the job!


----------

